# Need cost of replica



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

Looking to get a replica 15 inch perch and a 17.5 inch crappie.... What do you think I will be paying??? BTW the crappie was from TN not MI..LOL


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

You can expect to pay around $17 per inch with a minimum price


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks mr jones


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Brian hit it right on the button!!! That's the usual going rate and you can definitely go up from there!!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

You are welcome


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

yep $17 per inch


----------

